# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  New Nyberg Cittern

## williamt

My cittern from Lawrence is on its way to me and should arrive within 10 days. i simply cannot wait. Hopefully it will sound as good as it looks. It is his first shaded instrument and the first with an addy top. please email me for some pictures, as i cannot seem to figure out how to insert them here. williamlotts@gmailcom

----------


## Markkunkel

Hi, William.  Great news about the Nyberg!  He makes such wonderful instruments, and I'm giving grateful home at present to one of his short-scale citterns.  Puts a smile on my face every (alas, too infrequent) time I get a chance to play it...Lawrence has excellent building "chops," impeccable aesthetic sense, and his instruments have that "zip" and "zing" of the Sobell's I've played but a sound all of their own.  Please do let us know how it looks/sounds/plays on arrival.

Mark

----------

